# apache broken after emerge --update world

## gouranga

Apache worked fine for serveral months. Installed mod_php and mod_ssl.

After an emerge -u world apache produced this error :

```

[Sat Nov 05 16:29:12 2005] [notice] Apache configured -- resuming normal operations

[Sat Nov 05 16:29:18 2005] [notice] child pid 16820 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Sat Nov 05 16:29:21 2005] [notice] child pid 16821 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Sat Nov 05 16:29:26 2005] [notice] child pid 16822 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

```

I've found several posts in the forums adressing this problem, but none of them had a suitable answer for the problem.

After a little bit reading I've found this : 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/apache-troubleshooting.xml

I've read the part about 

3. Apache is returning zero-length pages or segfaulting

I've followed the steps and still it's not working. Now I've a new error.

```

[Sun Nov 06 13:07:34 2005] [notice] Apache configured -- resuming normal operations

[Sun Nov 06 13:07:37 2005] [error] [client 192.168.1.117] File does not exist: /usr/htdocs

[Sun Nov 06 13:09:20 2005] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down

[Sun Nov 06 13:09:21 2005] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec2)

[Sun Nov 06 13:09:21 2005] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...

[Sun Nov 06 13:09:21 2005] [notice] Digest: done

[Sun Nov 06 13:09:21 2005] [notice] Apache configured -- resuming normal operations

[Sun Nov 06 13:09:25 2005] [notice] child pid 2643 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Sun Nov 06 13:09:31 2005] [notice] child pid 2644 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Sun Nov 06 13:09:59 2005] [notice] child pid 2645 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Sun Nov 06 13:10:02 2005] [notice] child pid 2646 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Sun Nov 06 13:12:47 2005] [notice] child pid 2648 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Sun Nov 06 13:12:53 2005] [notice] child pid 2649 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Sun Nov 06 13:12:55 2005] [notice] child pid 2650 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

```

Why is apache searching for the serverroot in /usr/htdocs

The config file in /etc/apache2/conf/apache2.conf clearly defines it to /var/www/localhost/htdocs/

As you can see the seg fault is still there.

In /etc/conf.d/apache2.conf I've set 

```
 APACHE2_OPTS=""
```

Restarted apache, still the same error.

And how is it possible that following the steps of http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/apache-troubleshooting.xml results in having apache and apache2.

I've unmerged the version of apache-1.3

In my useflags there is an entry apache2, so I realy don't get why apache-1.3 was emerged.

I think that I'm back at the beginning.

Anyone some adivice?

```

[Sun Nov 06 13:58:35 2005] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down

[Sun Nov 06 13:58:38 2005] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec2)

[Sun Nov 06 13:58:38 2005] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...

[Sun Nov 06 13:58:38 2005] [notice] Digest: done

[Sun Nov 06 13:58:38 2005] [notice] Apache configured -- resuming normal operations

[Sun Nov 06 13:58:44 2005] [notice] child pid 4944 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Sun Nov 06 14:00:11 2005] [notice] child pid 4946 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Sun Nov 06 14:00:16 2005] [notice] child pid 4947 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

```

```
root@genserv tmp # equery depends net-www/apache

[ Searching for packages depending on net-www/apache... ]

dev-php/mod_php-4.4.0-r9

dev-php/phpsysinfo-2.3-r2

net-analyzer/acid-0.9.6_beta23

net-www/awstats-6.4

net-www/awstats-6.5

net-www/mod_ssl-2.8.24-r1
```

version of apache installed : net-www/apache-2.0.54-r31

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Portage & Programming to Networking & Security.

Apache being networking stuff it goes here.

----------

## gouranga

I've finally managed to find the problem.

I didn't run etc-update cause its a real pain in the ass after an emerge -u world (100+ config files to update).

With version r31 of apache2 the apache config files in the dir conf/ are moved a dir up.

/etc/apache2/httpd.conf is the new apache2 config files and it contains the old /etc/apache2/conf/apache2.conf & /etc/apache2/conf/commonapache2.conf

I think I've merged all the changes from the 2 files to http.conf.

Still not working :

I added this to /etc/apache2/httpd.conf

```

<Files ~ "\.inc">

Order allow,deny

Deny from all

</Files>
```

You can retrieve the files. Normaly you get  a 403-error page.

mod_ssl is also not working. 

I think this is the last time I ran the emerge -u  world   :Twisted Evil: 

It also would be nice, if you get informed about the changes before emerge installs them.

Now you see a glimps of it when you are watching your console, and then its to late  :Smile: 

----------

## bravecobra

Yep, got the same thing here. What kernel and glibc are we running?

----------

## gouranga

kernel:

2.6.10

glibc:

Latest version installed: 2.3.5-r2

----------

